# SPSP Nov 5-6: My experiment with circle hooks



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Went to SPSP Friday night to try my circle hook collection (various types of size 3/0 to 5/0). Bait was bunker, spot and white perch. Got so many hits (some of them looked very good) by never had a landing. After 11pm I switched back to regular bait hooks, and got a 19” and released it back hoping for bigger ones. Decided to stick out throughout the night. It was cold but at least the non-stop perch action kept me entertained. Did not want to waste bunker (with only one left) so I did not try to fish for stripers before 5 am. At 5am, hooks baited with bunker went into the water, and got hits on two poles almost simultaneously. Lost one half of the way but got the second one in, about 24”. The one lost seemed to be much bigger. No bunker left so I switched to white perch, and had no hit for about 40 minutes. Moved to a different location with stronger moving water and started to pack up preparing to leave, and saw one pole bent over. Reeled in and it was a very good looking fish about 20”. Left the park at about 6:40 am. I will not use circle hooks again unless required by DNR. 

My first "'N Sync" photo

http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k630/Hystersis/DSC00088.jpg

In my next post I will report my Nov 7 (Sunday) recon at Kent Narrows.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Just curious, and not meaning to imply anything, but were you trying to set the hook when using the circles or just using a steady pull?



DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

scavengerj said:


> Just curious, and not meaning to imply anything, but were you trying to set the hook when using the circles or just using a steady pull?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never tried to set circle hooks. I always allowed the fish to play with the bait/hook for a while, then slowly reeled in, just like what all the experts say about how to use circle hooks. I guess circle hooks may work well with bait that has a smaller body/volume like bolld worms, but larger pieces of bait such as cut baits often fill the gap of the circles and prevent penetration. You can circle-hook a cut bait at the very edge or corner so the "gap" is still open, but it may only work with tough textured baits since soft cut baits such as bunker of spot may not stay on the hook well if you hook them this way.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

I take it that you tried off-set and non off-set hooks? Some believe that the offsetting of a circle hook actually decreases its effectiveness and increases the amount of deep hooking over non-offset circle hooks.

I haven't really noticed a difference between normal J hooks and circles, offset or not, no matter which bait I might be using except the deep hooking percentage is lower... which I like. Last week I managed a 4" spot on an 8/0 circle. How in the world that fish managed to open his mouth and get that hook in there I will never know. It went in his mouth and the point came out his gill. I wished I had remembered to take my camera as that would have been a worthwhile picture.

At least you did manage to get some fish no matter...always a good thing.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

scavengerj said:


> I take it that you tried off-set and non off-set hooks? Some believe that the offsetting of a circle hook actually decreases its effectiveness and increases the amount of deep hooking over non-offset circle hooks.
> 
> I haven't really noticed a difference between normal J hooks and circles, offset or not, no matter which bait I might be using except the deep hooking percentage is lower... which I like. Last week I managed a 4" spot on an 8/0 circle. How in the world that fish managed to open his mouth and get that hook in there I will never know. It went in his mouth and the point came out his gill. I wished I had remembered to take my camera as that would have been a worthwhile picture.
> 
> ...


Yes they included offset, non offset, wide gap, regular gap, etc. I think bigger sized (6/0-8/0) circle hooks may hook better with cut bait but I did not carry them with me. By the way they are so big they look ridiculous. I might try them next time. 

You can hook spot with any sized hook because their body is so soft that they can easily impale themself on the hook when they strike.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Nice!!!!*

Great catch... looking good fish.:fishing:


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmm, might have been a size thing then. I'll typically use 6/0 and above when fishing chunks. I have found while freshwater fishing that I have more missed fish with the smaller sized circles so I don't use them. I stick with the bigger size when tossing chunks in the surf as I have seen the bait almost completely hide the point with the smaller sized circle and larger baits. Care does have to be taken, at least for me, as to how I hook larger baits on the smaller ones which is why I tend to stick with 6/0 and above.

No, thats what was freaky, he wasn't snagged. This little spot actually had gotten the hook into his mouth, point first. The shank of the hook was sticking out of his mouth while the point was sticking out of his gill. I have no idea how this fish managed to get a hook of that size in his mouth. As I said, I wished I had my camera as I would not have believed it without seeing it.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

scavengerj said:


> Hmmm, might have been a size thing then. I'll typically use 6/0 and above when fishing chunks. I have found while freshwater fishing that I have more missed fish with the smaller sized circles so I don't use them. I stick with the bigger size when tossing chunks in the surf as I have seen the bait almost completely hide the point with the smaller sized circle and larger baits. Care does have to be taken, at least for me, as to how I hook larger baits on the smaller ones which is why I tend to stick with 6/0 and above.
> 
> No, thats what was freaky, he wasn't snagged. This little spot actually had gotten the hook into his mouth, point first. The shank of the hook was sticking out of his mouth while the point was sticking out of his gill. I have no idea how this fish managed to get a hook of that size in his mouth. As I said, I wished I had my camera as I would not have believed it without seeing it.
> 
> ...


I think you are right. Size matters.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Hysteresis said:


> I think you are right. Size matters.


I am not going to touch that one!! LoL

It sounds as if you gave the hooks a fair shot and backed up your results with further testing. As most anyone would tell you...stick with what works best for you. I was glad to see you stuck it out (no pun intended) and didn't just go home when the circles weren't working for you.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Circle Hooks*

I have a good buddy in the UK that hates them, and doesn't understand why we (AMERICANS) swear by them.. My personal opinion isn't as strong, but I see both sides of the Argument. In my opinion Circles hooks work better with a FishFinder rig and a loose drag. I think sometimes a common mistake is not having your drag properly set. I have catch more stripers by noticing the line go slack than I have by them hitting the bait hard. So with me I like to set the drag light where the fishing doesnt know it's in trouble until I adjust the drag and by then it's too late. 

Hook sizes.. hmmmm,,, Stipers have Huge Mouths but with that said Im not a fan of huge hooks. SPSP (Bayfishing) I try to keep my hooks at 5/0 for both Circle, J Hooks, etc... Surf Fishing I would say 5\0 - 8\0 but that's mainly for the larger fish.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*experiemnting*

Im not sure what brand of hooks you were using but I would advise trying as many different brands as possible. You may find different results..


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive been using circle hooks the last few times and same thikng has happened. i would get hits but the fish would never get hooked. I will go back to regular hooks too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Feel free to give me your remaining circle hooks.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> Feel free to give me your remaining circle hooks.


I need them for spring C/R season with blood worms.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> Feel free to give me your remaining circle hooks.



I call seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!.........lol.

I use circles exclusively across the board from flounder to shark. Simple rule of thumb that I use is match hook size with bait size.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> Feel free to give me your remaining circle hooks.


lol right, I was like #####.. pass them circle hooks over, they work just fine for me opcorn:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I use circles for everything from spot to big drum, whether they're legally required or not. They stick almost every time.

The only exception is flounder, for which I use Kahles, and cobia, where I use J hooks. For some reason their mouth shape doesn't let circles grab quite as well.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

sand flea said:


> I use circles for everything from spot to big drum, whether they're legally required or not. They stick almost every time.
> 
> The only exception is flounder, for which I use Kahles, and cobia, where I use J hooks. For some reason their mouth shape doesn't let circles grab quite as well.


i feel the same way C hooks all the time except for flounder and tog


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

You would've caught those same fish and more with circle hooks plus the one you lost half way in. I won't use anything else.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

*Circle hooks are not apple pie*

Well I have sensed some kind of anger towards my comments on circle hooks. I would not mind you standing by your circle hooks, but please do not confuse circle hooks with apple pie. You can proudly say “I am as American as apple pie” (by the way I love apple pie); but nobody has yet to proclaim he/she is “as American as circle hooks”. They are just fishing hooks. I am only interested in catching fish and I will continue my experiment with circle hooks and other types of hooks.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Please continue to experiement, and post your findings. Some will agree and some won't but regardless of that some will learn and that's what these forums are all about.




Hysteresis said:


> Well I have sensed some kind of anger towards my comments on circle hooks. I would not mind you standing by your circle hooks, but please do not confuse circle hooks with apple pie. You can proudly say “I am as American as apple pie” (by the way I love apple pie); but nobody has yet to proclaim he/she is “as American as circle hooks”. They are just fishing hooks. I am only interested in catching fish and I will continue my experiment with circle hooks and other types of hooks.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*yeap!!!*

and..... I'm here to learn, I read comments from " old anglers " probable legends on the fishing and same goes around on the C-Hooks, ( up and down, a+,C... ) but, like someone say... If works for You fine.:fishing:


----------



## 7days2go (Oct 13, 2009)

*Snelling?*

Question for the OP: were you snelling your circle hooks?
I've read somewhere that it makes a difference. Just trying to help.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

7days2go said:


> Question for the OP: were you snelling your circle hooks?
> I've read somewhere that it makes a difference. Just trying to help.


They were tied but not snelled. I still have to learn how to snell tie hooks and I just found a website that shows how to do it and I will try it next time.

http://www.netknots.com/html/snell_knot.html


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Please continue to experiement, and post your findings. Some will agree and some won't but regardless of that some will learn and that's what these forums are all about.


Yep.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Great info here!!!!*

Some good info. here... for circle hooks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-gk9-IXTjw&feature=related

:fishing:


----------



## sloppy75 (Mar 15, 2009)

I see. Thanks for the good info. I stupidly thought circle hook was better hook than others. I didn't realize it had to be set differently. And I agree. It seems that circle hook would work better with loosy setup such as FF rig. I'll try mixing it up with J hook and see which one works better for me.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

7days2go said:


> Question for the OP: were you snelling your circle hooks?
> I've read somewhere that it makes a difference. Just trying to help.



I've had better hookups with snelling than just tying. Seems to hold the hook at a better angle. jmo


----------

